# Heading to Tampa



## BOVICE (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm heading to Tampa this weekend to participate in the Tough Mudder and was considering dropping a line as long as I was there. Anyone have any tips suggestions for someone whose never been fishing there before? Spots to fish? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Boat or on foot?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Dude, You're headed to Tampa? What part? Those are my old stompin' grounds.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Cockroach Bay via on foot any of the boat ramps that have the slightest bit of current = snook.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wading the flats around FT Desoto will pay off with reds and snook as well and I love fishing John's Pass just North of there. There are tons of places to fish for a shorebound angler down there and not just with small fish either. I've seen 100+lb Tarpon, big Grouper, huge Snook and many others landed from the many small passes along the outside of Tampa Bay


----------



## BOVICE (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll be on foot, but certainly not afraid to wade. Thanks for the tips! I've yet to touch a snook so maybe that will be my goal for the weekend.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The skyway fishing pier in Tampa is the largest fishing pier in the world. My buddies regularly catch grouper, tarpon and rays and sharks that are too big to haul in. Worth a shot if you're on foot. 

Bring your kayak and you'll have a lot more options.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Skyway pier is also a great place to see how tough you are on Goliath Grouper. Many of them are twice as big as too big.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've caught some pretty big snook from the pier at Ft. Desoto also. If you can get to the beaches, like Chris said, Johns Pass which is between Madeira Beach & Treasure Island is super. My old stomping grounds!! Have a great time, I'm envious...


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

I know it's to late but for anyone else wanting info , here goes...

The skyway piers are great ,but crowded on the weekends. Wading the flats around Ft.Desoto will yield trout , reds and snook. Mirrolure mirrodine , gulp jerk shad in glow on a 5/0 ewg hook. If you are looking for more info feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------

